# my rats dont play



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

title says it all. they don't play with toys AT ALL. and they will chase each other at night sometimes, but not much. Lucy will chase my hand every once in awhile but doesn't seem interested. they are 1 year old females. from what I hear, rats love to play and love toys..mine just lay around and explore while out of the cage. no playing. Anyone else's like that?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

My girls don't play with toys like a cat would. They push things around & take things apart lol. I think cage set up really helps with this. My Sookie is far more interested in things then Willow is. She would take cat balls, strips of newspaper and pile them all into the wheel lol. Then each day I would move them so she would do it all over again lol. She LOVES these little knot knibbler things that is a bunch of different colored sticks pushed together. She also really loves to play tug of war with me.

Willow on the other hand is an explorer/adventurer and is zero interest in toys at all really. Idk if this is normal or not lol But they seem happy and healthy so I guess all is well.
I think it might also be that they grew up in a pet shop & was in a sad empty toy free cage, it might be different if they had toys from the start of their lives.


----------

